# new 75 gallon mbuna setup



## ta2smitty (Jan 10, 2015)

just wanted to see what folks think about my set-up so far. I just started this a week ago so I only have 2 yellow labs. I plan on filling this with close to 30 males.


----------



## dsiple3 (Mar 4, 2014)

The aquascaping looks fine to me if you like it. For my own preference, I like 2 separate piles instead of 1 big one.
I'm not a big fan of all amle mbuna tanks, so I won't comment on that.


----------



## firefighter5 (Nov 25, 2014)

Looks good.Nice hiding spots.Im not a fan of the other decorations in there but I love the holy rock.I like natural stuff in my tanks ,all personal pref..


----------



## ta2smitty (Jan 10, 2015)

I actually removed some of the deco (left the dragon head because it makes for a cool looking cave) and added more holey rock.


----------



## ta2smitty (Jan 10, 2015)

also added these two guys a few days ago
Cynotilapia zebroides Cobwe ''Orange Back''









Metriaclima sp. ''Red Top Gallireya'' Gallireya Reef


----------



## 3000GT (Jan 18, 2014)

I love the new fish....very nice. For the decor, I think the changes you made are good. It's all personal preference, but it it were me, I would try and remove the two smaller rocks in the dead center (bottom) of the tank. With the 3 remaining big rocks in that area, it would create a kind of cave/tunnel to the back of the tank and also break up the look of the tank a bit. The two removed pieces could be placed elsewhere on either side. Maybe one of them could go on top of the right side somewhere to break up the straight height line that you have right now...make it a bit less uniiform and more natural. Good luck with the tank!


----------

